
Show HN: X to vector framework - misterman0
https://github.com/kreeben/resin
======
misterman0
I've used this MIT licensed toolbox at work to build a closed-source
recommendation system and a chat bot and on my spare time building a open-
source search engine. It's a pretty diverse set of APIs that you can use to
build and deploy pretty cool stuff. Models support online training. I have
tons and tons of ideas around this framework but so little time. Feel free to
chip in. PR's and ideas are most welcome.

(Edited to explain licensing.)

